# T-34/76 in Studzianki Pancerne



## Polar (Oct 17, 2004)

The tank T-34 in Studzianki  is monument-mausoleum Polish soldiers from 1st (Polish) Armored Brigade who die in the first battle this unit . During WWII, Studzianki was the site of a battle which took place 9-16 VIII 1944 between the 1st (Polish) Armored Brigade named after the Heroes of Westerplatte and the Soviet 8th Guard Army against two German Panzer Divisions and a Grenadier Division. This was a deciding battle for maintaining the Warka-Magnuszew bridge-head, in its course the 1st Brigade destroyed approx. 40 tanks and armored guns, 9 armored transporters, 26 artillery pieces and mortars and captured a battery of guns. The Germans also suffered significant manpower losses.

http://polar123.fm.interia.pl/czolgi grafika/t-34-76 02.jpg



http://polar123.fm.interia.pl/czolgi grafika/t-34-76-03.jpg

http://polar123.fm.interia.pl/czolgi grafika/t-34-76.jpg

http://polar123.fm.interia.pl/czolgi grafika/tablice czolg.jpg

http://polar123.fm.interia.pl/czolgi grafika/tablica drogowa.jpg

In 1964 (on the 20th anniversary of the battle) a monument-mausoleum was unvailed on the outskirts of the village. Monuments is a tank No. 217 - the first polish tank, which entered the village.
Since 1969 the name of village is Studzianki Pancerne ("Armored")


----------



## Wingu (Mar 2, 2005)

Is it really 76 from year 1944? Not 85? can you tell year of manufacture? model 1942?


----------



## Polar (Mar 2, 2005)

This is  orginally T-34/76 model 1943

On this links are biger pics
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/Polar123/t-34stu02.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/Polar123/t-34stu01.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/Polar123/t-34stu03.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/Polar123/studziankipomods.jpg


----------



## Wingu (Mar 2, 2005)

Wilco, out!


----------

